# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  LEARN TO COOK CHINESE !!!!!!!!! Recipes updated every day!!!!!!!!!

## baaz

1. Recipe For Chinese Hakka Noodles

Ingredients:
1.Hakka Noodles 500gm
2.Soy Sauce   5 tsp
3.Chilli Sauce  2 tsp (green /red)
4.Mashroom Sauce  3 tsp
5.Spring Onions       5 Strip
6.Oil
7.Pepper
8.Onion 
9.Carrot  (long Chinese Cut)      100gm
10.Capsicum (long Chinese Cut) 100gm
11.Boiled Boneless Chicken Peices(Long Cut) 150gm
12.Two Eggs if Required
8.Salt


*Now The Method:
Step:1: Boil 750ml of water in a deep vessel till it bubbles ( to dip noodle completely)
Step:2: Dip the Noodle Completely into the Hot Water & put a pinch of salt.
Step:3: Switch Your Stove To Sim Leave the noodles in water for 7 - 8 Minutes
Step:4: Take out Noodles Dry it Remove all the water Completely,add  some oil and      
            mix it,see to it that Noodles is onyl half cooked leave it slihghtly Kachcha
            (This Will make Noodles Nonsticky)
Step:5: Take a Deep Frying Pan Heat it in middle flame
            Put 3 Tsp of oil and Onion, Carrot,Capsicum,chicken, salt and pepper,
            Mix it and cook for 5 minutes then add half cooked Noodles
            then add Soy Sauce,Mashroom Sauce and Chilli Sauce mix it 
            you can toss if you u can and cook for 1 minute then sprinkle the Spring         
            Onions at last and mix once again.then you can sprinkle some pepper if 
            required.

Step:6: Serve 4 but serve hot with chilli garlic sauce and chilli vinegar.

Step:7: Try it ,if you like it ,rep me 

many more Recipies coming Keep reping
 See You Tommorow*  
 :up;  :up;  :up;  :up;  :up;

----------


## RANI786

Hey thanks for the recipe, i love chinese foood,. Lekin i got a few questions: Hakka noodles...whats Hakka and whats capsicum? ok thanks bye :-)

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

> Hey thanks for the recipe, i love chinese foood,. Lekin i got a few questions: Hakka noodles...whats Hakka and whats capsicum? ok thanks bye :-)


Hakka is not an ingredient..As far as I know..it's just a name

Capsicum is also called Bell peppers 
here's the pic

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

By the way, I loooooooove Chinese food..Thanks a lot for the recipe.. I have made it at home ..but I never added the "mushroom sauce". Will try adding it next time..but I am not sure if we get it that at  shops or do we have to make the mushroom sauce at home ?? :s

----------


## RAHEN

I have never tried chinese food but i will try making this.
mushroom sauce seems unfamiliar wid me.
Thanks 4 sharing.

----------


## murali614

May Be good taste let me try this stuff out in my home

----------


## RANI786

maybe he means 'garlic' sauce and not mushroom sause?

----------


## baaz

*How To Make Worlds Most Favourite Food Chinese.*

Thanx for the rep Rani, Murali,Rahen and Simi.


Hakka Noodles is the name of the chinese noodles made of wheat flour,
it not like other 2minute or 4 minute noodles,this noodle is eaten as chinese food not as a snack. You know the preparations now.


Rani MUshroom Sauce is Available in the stores.
and one more thing you can also add other vegtables like

Cabbage
Mutter(Boiled) Etc.

----------


## RANI786

hmm acha

----------


## baaz

*How To Make Worlds Most Favourite Food Chinese.*

HOW TO MAKE CHINESE SOUPS

1. SWEET CORN SOUP / Tomato Soup

Ingredients

1.SWEET CORN CREAM STYLE  1 Can (450gm Aprox) ( Serves Three)
2.Conflour    3 tsp
3.Tomato Puree  5 tsp (1 Cup)
4.AJINO-MOTO (tasting Powder)    1/2 Tsp 
5.Salt 
6.Water
7.Soy Sauce 1/2 tsp (if required).
Toasted Bread Pieces: Small bread pieces To garnish
Coriabder leaves:Hara Dhaniya / Kothimir. 10 leaves


METHOD

STEP:1: Empty The soup can in a vessel
            and add 500ml - 750ml of waterand stir till it bubbles.

STEP:2: swith flame to Sim, If you want to make only tomato soup then add the 
            Corn Flour  3 tsp and  mix well  and make a thnick soup and add the 
            Tomato Puree 5 tsp,AJINO-MOTO 1/2 tsp,Mix well and cook for 7 minute. 
            (If You Want to make Chicken  Soup then don't add Tomato Puree add only 
            Boiled Boneless Chicken pieces:long cut). then add salt  as per the taste,

STEP:3: Shift the Soup into Cups or Bowls, Put 1 or 2 Bread Pieces and Coriander    
            leaves.
STEP:4: Serve Hot, add pepper powder if required.

STEP:5: Try it, If You like It, Rep Me,

Tommorow  is the recipe For GOBI MANCHURIAN  :up;  :up;  :up;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

*Re: How To Make Worlds Most Favourite Food Chinese.*

What is soy ??  :duno; 

I know soy milk and soy nuts and soyabean

but soy??? :s

Is it a powder or something??

except for that , the recipe looks easy to make

----------


## baaz

*Re: How To Make Worlds Most Favourite Food Chinese.*

Ooops My Mistake It Is SOY sauce.

Thanks SIMI for Correcting it I will edit that post

Thanx again
 :up;

----------


## baaz

*Re: SUPREB Chinese Dishes.*

HELLO TO ALL DT MEMBERS

HERE IS THE RECIPE FOR GOBI MANCHURIAN

Ingredients
1.Couliflower           500gm  (half boil, then dip in Vinegar and cut into pieces)
2.Cornflour             300gm 
3.Eggs                    2-3 
4.Spring Onions       5 strips ( small cut)
5.Onion                  1 cup
6.AJINO-MOTO        1 tsp
7.Kesar colour        1. 1/2 tsp (food Color)
8.Maida                  100 gm
9.Oil
10.Red chilli powder   (if Required)
11.Salt
12.Garlic                     1/4 cup (Small cut pieces)
13.Ginger garlic paste.  1tsp 
14.Green chilli              3-4 ( cut into small pieces)
15.water


Note:if You want to make Chicken Manchurian Just add Boiled Chicken Pieces in the place of Couliflower.   

METHOD

STEP:1: Take a Big Bowl put maida, cornflour 200gm, kesri color,
             add two eggs mix well, make a very thick paste for dressing.
             Take the couliflower pieces(half boil, then dip in Vinegar and cut into pieces)
              marinate in the paste.

STEP:2: Take a deep frying pan, Heat oil in medium flame,
             Deep fry the Cauliflower pieces for 2-3 minutes till it turns brown. 
             Fry all the pieces.and keep it ready for the next step.

STEP:3: in a Frying pan put 4-5 tsp of Oil add ginger garlic paste,Onions mix well
             then add the fried couliflowers pices, garlic pieces, greenchilli,ajino moto 
             and salt  mix well and cook for 2-3 minutes then add spring Onions.
             If You want to have gravy then add 2-3cup of water some cornflour( to 
             make a thick gravy) and a pinch of salt. mix well and cook till it becomes a 
             thick gravy.

STEP:4: Put into bowls and serve hot

STEP:5: try it, if you like it, rep me

Keep repping

Many more recipies to follow 
 :up;  :up;  :up;  :up;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

hey, your signature mickey  is so cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute ... I love it..very sweet  :Big Grin:

----------


## Muzna

hmmmm nice recipes baaz thank u for sharing

----------


## baaz

*Re: SUPREB Chinese Dishes.*

Thanx for the reps 

SIMI & MUNZA 

 :up;

----------


## cooldragon

THANKS GUYS.......GALS TOOO

----------


## RAHEN

soup seems delicious.
Thanks 4 sharing

----------


## baaz

*Re: SUPERB Chinese Dishes.*

DOSTON HERE IS THE RECIPE FOR FRIED RICE (Very Easy to prepare)

*Ingredients
1.Cooked Rice(hard boiled Boiled rice)             500gm         
2.Soy Sauce                                                  3-4 tsp
3.Chilli sauce                                                 1.5 tsp (if Required)
4.Onion                                                         1 cup ( small cut)
5.Ajino moto                                                  1/2 tsp
6.Spring Onions                                             3 strips
7.Salt 
8.Pepper
9.Oil
10.Schezwaan Stirfry sauce                        (if  required)
11.Carrot                                   50 gm (long Cut)
12.Cabbage                                50 gm (long cut)
13.Capsicum                               50 gm (long Cut)
14.Mutter(green peas)                  50 gm(boiled)


METHOD.

STEP:1: Take a frying Pan Put oil,Onions,Carrot,cabbage,capsicum & mutter cook for 5-7 minutes. then add rice, soy sauce ,chiili sauce or Schezwan sauce,salt and ajinomoto,mix well and again cook for  2-3 minutes then sprinkle the Sring onions mix well for a minute.

STEP:2: SERVE HOT with Tomato and Chilli sauce

STEP:3: Try it ,If U Like It,Rep Me*

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

Thanks Baaz.. Wonderful work..Keep adding more  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

awesome collection mate.. thanks & keep sharing  :Smile:

----------


## Nutter

AoA! Hi


Baaz aap Shayar se Cook/Bawarchi kab ban gaye? Well, well, acha hai bohat accha hai, maloom hai kion? Aap kay khanay mai bhi ghazalon aur nazmon ka maza aayega.


har niwala/bite ek sher sa masoom aur khoobsurat hoga :blush:


Happy Cookin'!

----------


## baaz

THANX DOSTON FOR THE REPS

NUTTER BHAi Main pehle ek chinese products ki company mein manager tha tab maine chinese banana seekha. aur shayeri to mera fav hobby hai.

Any Ways Shukriya Taaref ke liye jo aap ne dil se tareef ki magar meri recipes zaroor try kijiye kyon ki main ne khud ye sab banaya hai.aap ko zaroor pasand aayega.

----------


## Ash

really nice sharing.. main b try karoon gi kabhi na kabhi  :Big Grin:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

i will ask mygf to try it  :Smile:

----------


## Muzna

fried rice seems delicious i will try them  :Smile:  thanks for sharing

----------


## baaz

Thanx For The reps Doston

 :up;  :up;  :up;

----------


## mytonse

Thankx BAAZ for these recipes!!

Wonder why to prepare when u get these mouth-watering dishes at Hotels..

Chines is a type of special Occasion meal..One wouldnt sit and cook it at home!!

----------


## RAHEN

baaz waiting 4 ur next recipe

----------


## baaz

From Past Few Days Kind A Busy So Will Post New recipies Soon.

 :up;

----------


## mytonse

waiting still...

----------

